# pokemon and human clones



## zuea (Feb 6, 2009)

Clone pokemon live as the real pokemon do, they differ from the real pokemon. They are strong, so strong that they don’t live near humans case they would hurt them. They can be cold and heartless to other case they all know there just copies, shadows, always in the dark. They don’t listen to anyone human case they can not know there pain they live with. Yes, they live with pain all there life. They are immortal from the tests that are still being test on some, yet not all. One day in a team rocket a young girl by the name of Sara was messing with the clone pokemon tests making a human clone somehow, this clone was a young girl who was named Crimson, due to her red eyes. Test were done on her, she was made immortal from being a clone, had everything that a clone pokemon who have. The project of making clone humans were send to the other pokemon cloning bases after finding out clone pokemon listen to the clone humans. Team rocket saw power in making these clones. And made 9 clone humans all in there clone bases in the pokemon world. Little did they know the clones hearts were bigger than humans. They all hid the kindness in there hearts for team rocket but not from there six clone pokemon given to them. Them rocket would never knew what hit them.

This is my new RPG were you play as a cloned human trying to live in a human world with your cloned pokemon. Put in your info. As a clone like this

Name:
History as a clone:
What you look like:
Other things to know about you:
Pokemon names/how they attack/other pokemon info: 

Here is my info.
Name: Crimson
History as a clone: the first clone ever made, and has had may tests done on her. Lives in spring path in the rocket home as they call in. she uses the darkness to hide when it is test time. Kindest clone if she wasn’t a loner. Her project is named red darkness.

What you look like:

	
	
		
		
	


	




Just like this pic.
Other things to know about you: her skin is so white she looks as she is she living dead. Theme song “Born like this”
And her trainer card

	
	
		
		
	


	





Pokemon names/how they attack/other pokemon info. 





Redpaw is this clone name. She attacks with dark attacks. Even if she looks mean she is kind and fun to be with. Theme song “cartoon heroes (ddr speedy mix)” type dark/normal 





Wishmaker is this clone name. She attacks with dark orbs and can use horn drill with her dark powers. Can tell when someone is going too died. Theme song “when you leave (numa numa) [basshunter radio mix]” type dark





Redwing is this clone name. She attacks strong and powerful yet she is still kind and loves to help. Theme song “boulevard of broken dreams” type dark/dragon





Firelight is this clone name. She named herself this and loves her name. This pokemon is the one who does all the flying and she loves it. Theme song “a gorey demise” type dark/ground





Metalfin is this clone name. Loves to swim in the deepest waters, to swim deeper than any pokemon is her dream. Theme song “leave out all the rest”. Type dark/water





Darkthunder is this clone name. Runs faster than any pokemon and takes Crimson for rides on her speeding past all pokemon. Theme song “love story”. type dark/e

saved spots:
Mysti/mewtwo
Reiha/Ice tiger
Maria/Darksong
        /turbler


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 6, 2009)

Name:  Christi
History as a clone:  The second clone ever made. Cloned of a girl named Mysti, was also given Psychic powers when cloned.
What you look like: Imma edit my trainer sprite, kay?
Other things to know about you: Theme song: "Hey Stephen"
Pokemon names/how they attack/other pokemon info: Edit later with the trainer sprite, colored. But they are Umbreon, Charizard, Suicune, Mudkip(:3), Ninetales(I already have her as a Pokesona character that would fit this spot!), Glameow, for the basics. Name, apppearance, and other stuffz later.

Please reserve this one, I have to go finish another form. Also, when my form is done, can you make me a trainer card like yours?


----------



## zuea (Feb 6, 2009)

sure i try. anyway your have the spot.


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 6, 2009)

Just realized your Luxray's theme song is my favorite song =D


----------



## zuea (Feb 6, 2009)

Ha thats funny.


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 6, 2009)

Name: Reiha
History:Was cloned 15 years ago, many tests have been done on her, she hates those that created her, and has always loved playing jokes on the rockets by putting poo in their shoes.
Appearance: something like this 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Other info: Likes chocolate, and meat. Is loner. 
I'll make the list later ^-^ in a min


----------



## zuea (Feb 6, 2009)

ok.. poo... just put you have a spot.


----------



## Darksong (Feb 6, 2009)

*Name:* Maria

*History as a clone:* She's about twelve years old, which means it was twelve years old since she was cloned. Other than that... I can't think of anything. Odd.

*What you look like:* About five feet tall, with long brown hair and green eyes. Usually she wears plain orange clothes.

*Other things to know about you:* Creative with Pokémon names.

*Pokemon names/how they attack/other pokemon info: *

[Neeuq] Arbok (F)

_Name origin:_ Neeuq is "queen" backwards. Maria got the name like this:

Cobra -- King Cobra -- But she was female, so Queen -- reversed, like Arbok -- Neeuq

_Battle Style:_ She prefers to support her allies by intimidating the foes first, with the patterns on her belly, then attack with Crunch or Poison Fang, which was an egg move from the Ekans stage. In battle, she is fiercely protective of allies. She is also fierce with attacking and doesn't give up.

_Other:_

[Tamara] Sandslash (F)

_Name Origin:_ A name.

_Battle Style:_ Prefers quick, physical attacks such as Slash. Rather competitive,  she is agile and likes to dodge moves, then use her blinding speed to counter. Usually, she defeats the Pokémon that is most threatening first; for example, one with a type advantage.

_Other:_

[Ezekiel] Vaporeon (M)
_Name Origin:_ A name that Maria particularly liked at the moment.

_Battle Style:_ Attacks from afar using Special moves like Surf. He uses Quick Attack for a weaker move, or something that needs to be done fast. Mostly he is a defensive support Pokémon on Maria's team, usually partnered with Eve in battle.

_Other:_ Usually, Maria affectionately refers to him as "AI-zuh-kul."

[Eve] Umbreon (F)

_Name Origin:_ A name.

_Battle Style:_ Strictly defensive, Eve supports rather than attacks. When she's sent out with Ezekiel, she supports him while he uses moves such as Ice Beam and BubbleBeam by executing perfect Double Team/Confuse Ray combos. 

_Other:_

[Tiger] Typhlosion (F)

_Name Origin:_ A name.

_Battle Style:_ The exact opposite of Eve, Tiger goes all-out with offensive attacks, usually Flame Wheel or Fire Punch. She is the most powerful of Maria's team, and the one that Maria has had the longest.

_Other:_


----------



## zuea (Feb 6, 2009)

nice pokemon you have a spot


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 6, 2009)

Heres my team: Oh and EDIT I put the bands so you can find the songs, Zuea.
Luxray: Is Reiha's favorite Pokemon, hates to be disturbed when sleeping. Protects Reiha with her life. She uses powerfull electricity, teeth, and claws to attack Theme song: Indestructible-Disturbed

Typhlosion: His fire is that of the hottest of volcanoes, don't mess with him, or his team, you will be decimated.  Theme song: Inside the fire-Disturbed

Blastoise: Tough, rough, and mean, don't mess with him he will screw you over big time. He uses water jets and speedy tackles to attack Theme song: Haunted-Disturbed

Nidoking: All I have do say about him is RAWR *Smash* He uses brute strength to attack Theme song: Perfect insanity-Disturbed

Ivysaur: She is a tough little cookie, anything stand in her way, and she will unleash her vine whip on you. Theme song: Deceiver-Disturbed

Espeon: She loves to use her physic attack on her enemies, don't mess with her.
Theme song: Lie lie lie-S.O.A.D


----------



## turbler (Feb 8, 2009)

*reserve* Do we need theme songs... 'cause i don't listen to music...


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 8, 2009)

I edited with basics of my Pokemon. Just need to make the sprites.


----------



## zuea (Feb 10, 2009)

turbler said:


> *reserve* Do we need theme songs... 'cause i don't listen to music...


ok you have a saved spot and no you don't need theme songs.


Mewtwo said:


> I edited with basics of my Pokemon. Just need to make the sprites.


ok can't wait to see.


----------



## zuea (Feb 16, 2009)

i'm makeing only nine people can join not 15
five spots still open.


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Feb 17, 2009)

Joinage? This is unfinshed.

Name: Hana
History as a clone: She was cloned when a stranger wanted to clone her.
What you look like: Has medium length, orange colored hair that she always wears in a ponytail. Her eyes are a striking green. Her outfit consists of black and white skate shoes, a dark blue shirt, and dark grey gouchos.
Other things to know about you: She's quiet and fond of people.
Pokemon names/how they attack/other pokemon info: 

Flare/Blaziken [F]: Moves: Sky Uppercut, Flamethrower, Brave Bird, and Shadow Claw
About Flare: She is Hana's very first Pokemon and is the powerhouse of her team. She doesn't like people unless she knows them.

Mercy/Honchkrow [M]: Moves: Swagger, Fly, Night Slash, and Dark Pulse
About Mercy: He is sneaky and tricky. He likes to steal stuff when he was a Murkrow, now he doesn't. He is a competitive pokemon and loves to win.

Imperial/Dragonair [F]: Moves: Twister, Aqua Tail, Dragon Rush, and Hyper Beam
About Imperial: She is friendly but strong, but she doesn't under stand her power. She refuses to evolve.

Dragon/Kingdra [M]: Moves: Brine, Hydro Pump, Dragon Pulse, Flash Cannon
About Dragon: He is Hana's second Pokemon and second powerhouse. He doesn't like to be bothered.


----------



## zuea (Mar 4, 2009)

sorry i have not been on so your in Hikari Nijino 
only four spots now.


----------

